# Church History Curriculum for Adult Sunday School Class



## WarrenInSC (Sep 22, 2009)

If you were to recommend a book or 'curriculum' for teaching church history in an adult sunday school class - something to run one or two years - what would you recommend? Dealing with non-seminary folks now, not full time students.


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 22, 2009)

There are good resources in your PCA lending library. 

"The Indestructible Book" video series won't take 1-2 years but is excellent for several classes, with discussion.

CEP Video Catalog


----------



## rbcbob (Sep 23, 2009)

*Sketches From Church History* by S.M. HOUGHTON

This work is concise, inexpensive, reformed and well suited for the layman.


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 23, 2009)

I used this one year in one of our home schooling classes. It is aimed at an adult audience and sometimes needed to be filtered through a reformed lens. But it's a good way to get an overview of church history and to discuss something of the early martyrs, councils, and heresy. With 100, you could do one a week or combine a few smaller entries into one week, giving yourself more time on the notables.
[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Most-Important-Events-Christian-History/dp/0800756444/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1253717639&sr=8-2#reader]Amazon.com: 100 Most Important Events in Christian History, The (9780800756444): A. Kenneth Curtis, J. Stephen Lang, Randy Petersen: Books[/ame]


----------



## Christusregnat (Sep 23, 2009)

WarrenInSC said:


> If you were to recommend a book or 'curriculum' for teaching church history in an adult sunday school class - something to run one or two years - what would you recommend? Dealing with non-seminary folks now, not full time students.



Warren,

I have been studying church history with a mixed sunday school since 2006, and have notes that I would be willing to share, if you're interested. As the study develops, we'll be looking at the Church Fathers, Medieval period, Reformation, the Westminster Assembly and beyond.

So far, the notes just cover OT, Intertestamental, and NT (mainly, just the gospels and Acts so far).

PM me if you're interested in me sending these notes.

Cheers,


----------



## nasa30 (Sep 23, 2009)

rbcbob said:


> *Sketches From Church History* by S.M. HOUGHTON
> 
> This work is concise, inexpensive, reformed and well suited for the layman.



I agree. We are using Haughtons book for a basis for our Church history lessons we do each Lords day. We add more to it and bring in other sources but the Houghton puts the track down for us.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Sep 23, 2009)

A PCA church I visited and a homeschool co-op I taught with used B.K. Kuiper's _The Church in History_. It includes charts, maps, and discussion/review questions after each chapter. The chapters begin with the NT church and go through the early nineteenth century.


----------

